# Aquarium head sculpture



## mdaniel1984 (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm looking for or recommendations for buying a LARGE/Oversized Head Sculpture for my 120gal tank.

I have a great idea want to accomplish but need help trying to make sure what I put in is safe.

Thanks!


----------

